# 36lb King



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

One of my good friends just sent me this pic of a pig of a king he got this afternoon 7/12. He took it on a white echip flasher/white fly. He says it was 36lbs on the marina scale, take it for what its worth, I didn't see it in person. He said it took the line counter to 863ft. Pretty cool!!


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Is that from Lake O? What a pig!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, I would say it has 10 lbs. on the biggest salmon I ever landed. Definite trophy, nice going. 
It would be interesting to know where it was caught, by the looks of it, it was caught near shore some where.
Wild guess, was it near Tobermorey Canada?
And can I go fishing with him?  Just kidding.


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

According to his gallery it is from Lake Michigan
Nice pig, I just wish I could break the 20 pound mark.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Even if it isn't 36lbs, it's well over 20. Very nice fish.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I bet it was taken in Northern part of Lake MI. Guys have been getting 30's since spring. I believe it. Sounds about right to me. That fish would have been 40 come fall.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Very nice king. Yup it is a 30 pounder. Did he say what it hit on.


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

http://www.sportsmensshows.com/cgi-bin/salmonderby/webapp.pl?rm=show&page=report

37 pounder taken on Lake O just this past week.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

That fish is a hog! 
I want to get one like that this weekend


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Awesome fish.

That don't look like any Michigan port I've been to...

I'll bet Lake O.


----------



## cp200 (Dec 16, 2005)

Awsome fish looks like Frankfort from the pictures.


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Frankfort for sure. East Shore marina.

Nice King!


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Here is a 33.54 lbs king caught in the Great Ontario Salmon Derby out of Lake Ontario simply for camparison:










Weather it is 36 lbs or not- still a great fish 

Jeff- BMT


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

Lets say his middle finger is 4 long.

By the looks of the pic I would say that fish is 12 from the belly to the back.

If we add 4 for thickness

We could hypothetically say the following

12 + 12 + 4 = 28 ~Girth
39 = ~Length

((28 * 28) * 39) / 800 = an estimated 38.2 pounds

Certainly not exact, but a good estimate?


----------



## PurePerfection (May 30, 2006)

It's denfinatly bigger than the 28lbers I got some years back fishing the muskegon


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Top fish is 28#, bottom is 30#. Door peninsula on 7-10-06.


Anyone care to talk about 12# test w/ clean spoons off your riggers now???


BFG


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Doh...guess that didn't work...


The pics were on the message screen...hmm...


BFG


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I saw a 30+ pound fish last year at a bait shop in the UP. I took the guys picture holding it. It was a monsterous fish but the picture sure didnt look very big a week later when I downloaded it to my computer screen.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Let's try this again...










BFG


This is the 30#'er.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

And here's the 28#'er...










For comparison purposes only.....no matter....still awesome fish all around.


BFG


----------

